# [SOLVET]2 karty sieciowe TX/RX

## icemanPL

Witam, mam dwie karty sieciowe chce obie ustawić na half-duplex w tym jedna na odbiór druga na nadawanie , obie podpiąć do swicha by uzyskać lepsze łącze z serwerem , czy ktoś już to przerabiał lub wie jak to skonfigurować ? Czy swich musi być zarządzany ?

----------

## dylon

Takie coś możesz uzyskać np. stosując bonding lub ospf (z odpowiednimi wagami). Jednakże musisz stosować te rozwiązania po obu stronach.

Dużo taniej/lepiej/wygodniej jest przejście na gigabit...

----------

## Raku

 *icemanPL wrote:*   

> Witam, mam dwie karty sieciowe chce obie ustawić na half-duplex w tym jedna na odbiór druga na nadawanie , obie podpiąć do swicha by uzyskać lepsze łącze z serwerem

 

a czy podobnego efektu nie osiągniesz przy pomocy jednej karty i full-dupleksu?

----------

## mbar

 *Raku wrote:*   

>  *icemanPL wrote:*   Witam, mam dwie karty sieciowe chce obie ustawić na half-duplex w tym jedna na odbiór druga na nadawanie , obie podpiąć do swicha by uzyskać lepsze łącze z serwerem 
> 
> a czy podobnego efektu nie osiągniesz przy pomocy jednej karty i full-dupleksu?

 

Oczywiście, że osiągnie -- nie wiem, po co komu to cudowanie  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## no4b

Np po to, żeby mieć połączenie x * 1Gbit. Oczywiście problem został źle opisany przez autora, zakładam, że o takie coś chodzi. W grę wchodzi bonding i EtherChannel na switchu. Switch musi to umieć.

----------

## icemanPL

dzięki, zamówiłem już swich z tą opcja , tak chciałem uzyskać łącze x*1Gbit do samego serwera

----------

## canis_lupus

Mozna by tez serwery bezpośrednio ze soba łączyć i wtedy dostać np 2x 1Gbps. Musze o tym pomyśleć.

----------

## SlashBeast

Musial bys do tego jakis fancy routing zrobic pewnie jeszcze.

----------

## icemanPL

Mam 30 maszyn każda 1 gb , chce by do serwera łącze było 2 lub 3 Gb wiec połączę te 3 sieciówki w jedną , do tego swich cisko zarządzany . Narazie czekam na sprzęt , napisze co z tego wyszło .

----------

